# WLAN und Adressierung

## criseas

Abend,

ich habe ein Problemchen.

Ich habe nach Handbuch eine Gentoo installation vorgenommen. Diese läuft auch soweit zufriedenstellend.

Allerdings habe ich nun trotzdem ein Problem. 

Ich habe zuerst Hilfe im #gentoo-anfaenger gesucht allerdings bisher ohne erfolg.

Dazu die Geschichte.

Ich habe einen WLAN-Router mit entsprechenden Zugangsdaten, mit wurde ein Adresse zugewiesen das Gateway genannt sowie den entsprechenden DNS Server.

Okey soweit sogut. Ich habe also versucht über wpa_supplicant eine Verbindung mit dem Accesspoint aufzubauen. Dies blieb ohne Erfolg, auch nach mehrmaligen hilfegesuchen im og Chatroom kam es zu keiner praktikabelen Lösung. Ich ließ mich auf die Empfehlung einen Networkmanager zu nutzen ein. Auf der suche nach einen passenden wurde mit nm-applet Empfohlen, dies nutze ich aber nciht weil es abhänigkeiten zu gnome hat. Und das möchte ich nicht nutzen.

So fand ich dann cnetworkmanager. Ich Compilierte diesen und konnte nun erfolgreich eine Verbindung zum Acesspoint aufbauen.

Es konnte sich also nun dem nächsten Problem gewidmet werden... IP-Vergabe.

Ich wollte nun zu testzwecken über ifconfig eine IP vergeben... soweit sogut "ifconfig ra0 ip" eingehackt. Angenommen... Ping gestartet auf mich selber... lief... jedenfalls 3 sekunden danach wird die IP automatisch entfernt. Ich weiß nicht warum, vermute aber dass dies der NetworkManager deamon tut. 

Naja erfolgreiche Hilfe gelang bisher nicht.

Vlt könnt ihr mir im Foren Medium ein paar Tipps oder anstöße geben. Am besten eine Lösung die vollends auf der Console Funktioniert. Ich möchte als Windowmanager später windowmaker nutzen und entsprechend auf Gnome, Kde etc. vollends verzichten.

Wenn ihr logs, confs oä braucht ein kurzer Hinweis und ich Poste. 

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

Criseas

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mein Tipp:

Schmeiß den Networkmanager Kram wieder runter. WPA_Supplicant alleine reicht.

Poste mal deine /etc/conf.d/net und die /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Damit muss eine Verbindung gehen.

Sebastian

----------

## criseas

Ich werde das Probieren, hier aber im NoPaste erstmal die 2 Configs.

http://pastebin.de/5050

bei dem punkt ESSID1 und ESSID2 steht das wirklich so drin, keine ahnung ob ich da etwas einsetzen muss :/.

Dann mal schauen ob ihr etwas findet:)

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das kann so nicht gehen

```
#

config_ESSID1=( "192.168.248.2/24 brd 192.168.248.255" )

#

routes_ESSID1=( "default via 192.168.248.1" )

```

Müsste wenn dann so aussehen:

```

config_ra0=( "192.168.248.2/24 brd 192.168.248.255" )

#

routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.248.1" )

```

Du kannst einer Netzwerkarte nur eine IP geben. zweimal config_ra0 geht nicht. Das macht normal das DHCP von dem entsprechenden Netz.

Hinter dem config_ muss immer der Name des Netzwerkintefaces stehen. Wenn du als root "ifconfig -a" aufrufst, siehst du den Namen. 

Bsp:

```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1e:68:6a:5b:de  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1351652 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:784520 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:1875944440 (1.7 GiB)  TX bytes:67441598 (64.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:18 

```

Sebastian

----------

## criseas

Das Problem entsteht dann wieder wen ich versuchen muss mit wpa_supplicant die verbindung herzustellen.

wpa_supplicant -Dralink -ira0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

hat da nicht funktioniert. Ich deaktiviere mal dbus und networkmanager und versuche es nochmal  :Smile: 

----------

## criseas

Okey Situationsupdate

Ich habe nun Networkmanager deaktiviert und nochmal versucht nur mit wpa_Supplicant zu arbeiten.

Das hat soweit auch geklappt... ich starte das programm er werkelt rum und währenddessen hab ich auf ner zweiten Konsole mal dem interface eine IP gegen für das jeweilige Subnetz. Dies hat auch geklappt und es war nicht nach ein paar sekunden weg und als test hab ich nun ein Dauerping auf das gateway gemacht was anfangs keine verbindung hatte dann aber für kurze Zeit zum AccessPoint verbunden hat wobei der Ping auch funktionierte.  Aber dies brach nach ca 5-10 Sekunden wieder ab.

Warum? Ich versteh nicht worran das liegt.  Die wpa_supplicant.conf ist die selbe wie oben im noPaste. in der conf.d/net hab ich das ESSID1 durch ra0 ersetzt, er hat aber trotzdem nicht automatisch die eingetragene IP genommen. Woran kann das alles liegen?

Grüße

----------

## boospy

Hi,

hab auch ne ganze weile mit dem WPA herumgemacht bis des dann endlich funktionierte. Am Networkmanager ist nichts auszusetzen, das funzt einfach immer. Habe auch auf meiner Standmaschine alles über die Konsole mit WPAsuplicant gemacht. Ist wesentlich angenehmer wenn das Teil schon in der Konsole Online ist.  So, nun zu deinem Problem: Nicht jedes WLANinterface kann auch mit fixen IP's umgehen, tja und leider auch nicht jeder billige Router. Bei mir hat das auch nie funktioniert. Man braucht das ja auch alles nicht. Wenn ich eines in den Jahren gelernt habe, DHCP ist dein Freund, du kannst dem alles mitübergeben was der Client so zum Überleben braucht, auch eine FIXE IP. 

Konfiguriere deinen DHCP so das er deinen Client über die MAC-Adresse eine Fixe IP zuordnet, lass die DNS und Defaultgateway übergeben und schon gehts. Deine "net" könnte dann so aussehen:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "!iwconfig" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dralink"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

lg

boospy

----------

## criseas

Hmmm. Das ist es nicht, ich kann kein DHCP nutzen, ich nutze einen Fremden Router von dessen Besitzer ich eine IP zugewiesen bekomme und die Zugangsdaten.

Das verbinden klappt mit WPA_Supplicant auch. warscheinlich auch mit Networkmanager... nur es klappt nicht mit der IP-Vergabe... denn dauernt löscht er sie raus...

Wenn ich es ohne Networkmanager mache baut wpa_supplicant die verbindung auch auf verliert sie aber alle paar sekunden und braucht dann ca 20-30 um wieder eine zu bekommen.

Und über die /etc/conf.d/net funktioniert die ipvergabe nicht :/.

Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache  :Sad: 

----------

## Treborius

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Hmmm. Das ist es nicht, ich kann kein DHCP nutzen, ich nutze einen Fremden Router von dessen Besitzer ich eine IP zugewiesen bekomme und die Zugangsdaten.
> 
> 

 

kapier ich nicht,

du bekommst eine ip von dem router zugewiesen (das ist dann ein dhcp server)

ABER

du kannst kein dhcp nutzen?

beide aussagen beissen sich irgendwie ...

ich schätze mal, der router ist gleichzeitig ein dhcp server, dann kannst du das

"manuelle" setzen der ip vergessen, weil der router wahrscheinlich eine IP erwartet,

die er selbst vergeben hat

probier mal mit networkmanager, und wenn die verbindung steht, schau über

```

#ifconfig

```

nach, ob du eine IP bekommen hast (dann läuft dhcp)

ich hab jedenfalls noch keinen wlan-router gesehen, der kein dhcp angeboten hat

----------

## criseas

nein -.-

ich bin zur entsprechenden Person hingegangen und habe ihr gesagt, hier ich brauch internet gib mir bitte die Zugangsdaten. 

Er okey kein Problem das ist das Passwort für den Router und nehmen musst du diese IP.... er hat sie mir mündlich zugewiesen...

Wenn es DHCP wäre würde es ja ohne Probleme gehen  :Wink: . Oben hatte ich auch schon den Networkmanager am laufen.

Mit wpa_supplicant verbindung Aufzubauen funktioniert soweit... ausser das er alle paar Sekunden regelmäßig die Verbindung verliert. und ewig braucht um sie neu aufzubauen.

----------

